# my puppy buster :)



## tezzy (Jul 21, 2009)

introducing my labrodor x called Buster!










he loves my cat Aber too!


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

Beautiful dog  x


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

lovely dog, his face is just adorable, bet he gets away with lots


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

He's beautiful I love the name too.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh my!!! He's absolutely beautiful!! That first picture is just lovely. More please!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Buster is lovely, very nice pics,


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww he's gorgeous!! Do you know what he's crossed with?

What a sweet little face


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

aw what a cutie. Can definatly see the lab. Whats he crossed with?


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great Pics..


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely looking dog - great pictures.
the cat and him look so cute together.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww love his smiley face...


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

Gorgeous pic, I have a black lab called buddy


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

absoloutley adorable! What a sweetie!
Y'know i wouldnt be suprised if he was a full lab, we have had pups born with white blazes before.


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

lovely piccies great name too x


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Beautiful pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for those pics, he is soooo cute! And i loveee the name!


----------

